# Texas DIYMA G2G/IASCA Competition @ Mobile Toys College Station Oct. 13th



## SouthSyde

So I got to see and hang out with Chris Pate, Nick Wingate and the whole Mobile Toys crew over this past weekend and we talked about the best date for our G2G. It seems that October 13th will be the best date for them considering all of the crazy Aggies football going on. 

This will be the official Texas get together for the DIYMA community, and we thought it would be fun to do a friendly IASCA competition here in Texas!! So you can get actual scores and judge's comments in order to further improve your build! 

There will be REAL qualified judges at the event.

Nick Wingate and the Focal crew will of course be there to lend some expertise.

Chris also said there will be a few folks that would come down from Arkansas, maybe John Sketoe can comment on this.

So this will be a veryyy cool event to attend and I assure you there will be alot of world class cars to listen to!! 

So back to business where is it going to be? 

*Mobile Toys Inc.
909 Univiersity dr. E #B
Colleg Station, Tx 77840
*

Food and drinks will be provided, as for the menu? We dont know yet, but most probably something grilled, or if its cold at that time, maybe a hot bowl of good ole Louisiana gumbo! 

Either way, it will be some GOOOD TIMES, so dont miss out this one! Its going to be EPIC!

Any questions or comments or inputs feel free to ask!

So WHOSE IN?


----------



## SouthSyde

Forgot to add, big trophies and bragging rights will be handed out at the end of the day!


----------



## em_pleh

I should be able to make this one


----------



## el_bob-o

I plan to attend as well.


----------



## narvarr

I'll check my schedule but I should be able to make it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjc

I'll be there. I'll look at work schedule soon and be sure I'm off.


----------



## audionutz

Chad, U will be in Nashville with me at MECA Finals. Reschedule!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'll try to be there. My frontstage utilizes entirely stock locations with modest processing from an 880 but I'd definately like to know where I stand. It's not great but not horrible either.


----------



## quality_sound

Dammit, I might have to get the install in my Tundra done. Now, should I use my D800/H800 combo or use the OEM navi with the H800 or run a different processor. Hmmm...


----------



## narvarr

audionutz said:


> Chad, U will be in Nashville with me at MECA Finals. Reschedule!


Wait! Is that MECA finals weekend?!!! (Runs off to check calendar.)
Well, I'm out. I'm only 10 points shy of qualifying and I hope to get those in the next couple months.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> Dammit, I might have to get the install in my Tundra done. Now, should I use my D800/H800 combo or use the OEM navi with the H800 or run a different processor. Hmmm...


Love to check out the h800... If it was me, I always say aftermarket..


----------



## SouthSyde

narvarr said:


> Wait! Is that MECA finals weekend?!!! (Runs off to check calendar.)
> Well, I'm out. I'm only 10 points shy of qualifying and I hope to get those in the next couple months.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Well, if meca finals is too far away.. come by..


----------



## TAMUmpower

If I can find the time to drive the 2min to get there I'll try to make it.


----------



## SouthSyde

Here is a few pics of the shop for those that has never been there, and a few shots of last years peeps:


----------



## SouthSyde




----------



## quality_sound

SouthSyde said:


> Love to check out the h800... If it was me, I always say aftermarket..


And I'm leaning that way even if I use the OEM HU the H800 will likely stay in the truck. It's just that Alpine's add-ons are SO bad. lol


----------



## dmazyn

As long as nothing comes up I will be there.


----------



## SoundJunkie

You know that I am down! Damn....I had forgotten about my Hybrid 3 way and pillars! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

Looked like a fun event.. can't wait for this one.


----------



## MoparMike

I am going to make it out for this one, really looking forward to it.


----------



## SQ Audi

I enjoyed the last one...Tell you what Fazza, if Chad can't make it to Nashville, I just might come out and support you guys. What do you think about that?

--Joe


----------



## GLN305

Hoping to make this one. Might have the DEH-80PRS in and a new sub....


----------



## SouthSyde

If I may ask, who that are attending plan on entering the competition? I am..


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> If I may ask, who that are attending plan on entering the competition? I am..


Me

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onebadmonte

Count me in for the comp. I'll be taking my suburban though.  I've never competed IASCA, do I need to wear a special hat?


----------



## Mitsu1grn

No special hat needed. However, crying towels may be in order when Dr. Winker and I get through with everyone!! LOL!!!!

Nick


----------



## pjc

Unless money falls in my lap to finish the build I will be there with a partial system as a spectator.


----------



## SoundJunkie

Mitsu1grn said:


> No special hat needed. However, crying towels may be in order when Dr. Winker and I get through with everyone!! LOL!!!!
> 
> Nick


If the Dr. is judging your vehicle make sure that the seats can go waaayyy back. 

Anybody have a link to or a pdf of the latest IASCA rule book and classes?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

Mitsu1grn said:


> No special hat needed. However, crying towels may be in order when Dr. Winker and I get through with everyone!! LOL!!!!
> 
> Nick


Dr. Winker is too big for my car LOL I'd rather you judge Nick 

X2 on the classes, I dont even know what class I would be in...


----------



## Mitsu1grn

I would suggest that everyone go the the IASCA web site and download the latest rulebook. 

Nick


----------



## SQ Audi

I am hoping to get my car done and maybe debut it there? What you think Erik and Chad?


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Audi said:


> I am hoping to get my car done and maybe debut it there? What you think Erik and Chad?


Im allll for that Joe...


----------



## TAMUmpower

SouthSyde said:


> If I may ask, who that are attending plan on entering the competition? I am..


I probably will. But I think of it more of a victory lap than an actual competition for me...


----------



## SouthSyde

TAMUmpower said:


> I probably will. But I think of it more of a victory lap than an actual competition for me...


Dooo, tellllll my friend...


----------



## SoundJunkie

Sounds like somebody is talking smack!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmazyn

As for the Comp I might enter depends on what I need to do to meet the rules. I really just need some 3rd party people to hear the system and give feedback so I can improve it.

My system is for sound the install is safe but not so pretty right now so would lose points for install compared to others.


----------



## TAMUmpower

SoundJunkie said:


> Sounds like somebody is talking smack!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


The judge doesn't even need to listen. I just bring a Native American that stands by my car and cries from the beauty as i play nature tracks.

Erbody else should just stay home. You can't compete with that


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

SouthSyde said:


> If I may ask, who that are attending plan on entering the competition? I am..


I am in!


----------



## SoundJunkie

TAMUmpower said:


> The judge doesn't even need to listen. I just bring a Native American that stands by my car and cries from the beauty as i play nature tracks.
> 
> Erbody else should just stay home. You can't compete with that


Ohhhh....like bears farting and birds ****ing! Or those annoying cd's of ambience they sell at Target of waves crashing etc. 

I will come anyway

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie

dmazyn said:


> As for the Comp I might enter depends on what I need to do to meet the rules. I really just need some 3rd party people to hear the system and give feedback so I can improve it.
> 
> My system is for sound the install is safe but not so pretty right now so would lose points for install compared to others.


Join the club! May be judged on Iasca rules....I am hoping for a sound only judging also. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SQ Audi

Well I will save up and see if I can get the processor first, then possibly the amps. I haven't counted out the AA amps yet Erik. I just really like warranties.

Chad and I have been scheming...and so far I really like what I am hearing. Erik, I should call you sometime soon to let you in on our game plan.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

If I decide to come and compete will there be anyone else in stock class? I'm guessing that's the class I'll be in since my entire front stage uses stock locations. Then I have an 880, two amps, and two 10's. Even if I come in dead last amongst a few people that would still be better than being the only one and getting a trophy by default.


----------



## TAMUmpower

Anyone else modified Q?


----------



## SQ Audi

Modified Q is USACI

This will be IASCA show I believe.


----------



## quality_sound

Hillbilly SQ said:


> If I decide to come and compete will there be anyone else in stock class? I'm guessing that's the class I'll be in since my entire front stage uses stock locations. Then I have an 880, two amps, and two 10's. Even if I come in dead last amongst a few people that would still be better than being the only one and getting a trophy by default.


I'd be in that class if it's ok that my tweeters aren't in the OEM location. I could always put them there I just don't reallt want to deal with the reflections of a QTD25 off a windshield...yikes.


----------



## TAMUmpower

SQ Audi said:


> Modified Q is USACI
> 
> This will be IASCA show I believe.


Bah, too many clubs to join. We should just have an exhibition sound only class where you just pay for the judging score and you aren't entered in the national stat sheets. Then people can compare scores on their own. I think most people just want a professional opinion on the direction they need to go.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

TAMUmpower said:


> Anyone else modified Q?


I am pretty sure I would be modified Q but not sure which class that would be in IASCA.


----------



## TAMUmpower

I can only find a link for 2011 rules and there isn't a download link anyway. Just a listing.


----------



## onebadmonte

Regarding class, I think I would make for a run in the IASCA SQi Amateur. In USACI I sign up for the SQ Mod +. Will there be any SPL metering at this event?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

TAMUmpower said:


> Bah, too many clubs to join. We should just have an exhibition sound only class where you just pay for the judging score and you aren't entered in the national stat sheets. Then people can compare scores on their own. I think most people just want a professional opinion on the direction they need to go.


I was thinking the same thing. I've never competed and to be honest don't have the desire to. I've found that at competitions some people turn into different people. I built my system for me to be utilitarian so not to interfere with legroom or be blatantly obvious to thieves. If it were built to compete it would be totally different with x2's in aimed kicks with possibly a 2-seat tune. Kicks would make the e-brake not as functional even if I tightened the cable up. Last thing I want is to have my truck ending up in the lake while I'm putting my BassCat Pantera on the trailer. Just one of those things where sacrificing tonality and staging is a necessary evil. It does stage pretty damn good when sitting straight up with head as close to the pillars as possible.


----------



## SouthSyde

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I've never competed and to be honest don't have the desire to. I've found that at competitions some people turn into different people. I built my system for me to be utilitarian so not to interfere with legroom or be blatantly obvious to thieves. If it were built to compete it would be totally different with x2's in aimed kicks with possibly a 2-seat tune. Kicks would make the e-brake not as functional even if I tightened the cable up. Last thing I want is to have my truck ending up in the lake while I'm putting my BassCat Pantera on the trailer. Just one of those things where sacrificing tonality and staging is a necessary evil. It does stage pretty damn good when sitting straight up with head as close to the pillars as possible.


Noone here takes competition too seriously... Hanging out is more than half the fun. THe competition is just icing on the cake... imo


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> I'd be in that class if it's ok that my tweeters aren't in the OEM location. I could always put them there I just don't reallt want to deal with the reflections of a QTD25 off a windshield...yikes.


Your QTD25 needs to be in your pillars around eye level aimed completely off axis.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

SouthSyde said:


> Noone here takes competition too seriously... Hanging out is more than half the fun. THe competition is just icing on the cake... imo


Good deal. Won't mention any names but I have seen people get pissy. Could have been they had A LOT on the line so it's all goodIn other news, this new Mosconi One120.4 is a beast! The plan was to make it my sub/midbass amp but plans changed and I'm staying 3-way instead of going 4-way. My Fi subs never saw it coming:surprised:


----------



## quality_sound

SouthSyde said:


> Your QTD25 needs to be in your pillars around eye level aimed completely off axis.


My pillars aren't totally off axis. They angle in a bit. The sail panels, however, are completely off-axis. I'm even tempted to see if the QWD100 will fit in the dash location and forgo the center channel.


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> My pillars aren't totally off axis. They angle in a bit. The sail panels, however, are completely off-axis. I'm even tempted to see if the QWD100 will fit in the dash location and forgo the center channel.


Ahhh, all old school mbq stuff... Quality stuff man.. can't wait to check it out one day.


----------



## quality_sound

Old school d-series Solos too.


----------



## dmazyn

Will there be SQC at the meet? 

Iasca description of SQC:

The SQC (*S*ound *Q*uality *C*hallenge) format is judged and scored on Sound Quality only and is designed for those who focus on the sound quality of their vehicle, not necessarily the level of detail in the installation. 

There are *two Classes* in SQC; single seat and two seat. 

In "single seat" judging, there is only one judge evaluating the system sound from the driver's position. In "two seat",there are two judges, one each in the left and right front seats. 

The single seat Class is designed for competitors in the Rookie, Amateur and Pro SQi Classes, while the 2 seat Class isdesigned for the Ultimate, Expert and Expert Solo Classes. 

Scoring is based on the IASCA judging criteria of; Tonal Accuracy, Sound Stage, Imaging, Sound Linearity, and Absence of Noise. 

SQC is judged with the Official IASCA Sound Quality Reference CD, using the traditional IASCA Sound Quality score sheet.


----------



## SQ Audi

dmazyn said:


> Will there be SQC at the meet?
> 
> Iasca description of SQC:
> 
> The SQC (*S*ound *Q*uality *C*hallenge) format is judged and scored on Sound Quality only and is designed for those who focus on the sound quality of their vehicle, not necessarily the level of detail in the installation.
> 
> There are *two Classes* in SQC; single seat and two seat.
> 
> In "single seat" judging, there is only one judge evaluating the system sound from the driver's position. In "two seat",there are two judges, one each in the left and right front seats.
> 
> The single seat Class is designed for competitors in the Rookie, Amateur and Pro SQi Classes, while the 2 seat Class isdesigned for the Ultimate, Expert and Expert Solo Classes.
> 
> Scoring is based on the IASCA judging criteria of; Tonal Accuracy, Sound Stage, Imaging, Sound Linearity, and Absence of Noise.
> 
> SQC is judged with the Official IASCA Sound Quality Reference CD, using the traditional IASCA Sound Quality score sheet.


I would be willing to bet so. You have two of the most respected SQ Judges that will be there, so SQC2 would be a possibility, and SQC1 is normally always done.


----------



## TAMUmpower

We should have a table / big ol box were people can bring installation scraps of anything that might be useful to someone else and instead of trying to list it online for free or end up throwing it away, people can just come and sort through it all day and take what they want...

Wire, upholstrey, fuses etc


----------



## quality_sound

I have a whole BOX of **** I can bring up including some VERY nice RCA cables and the Panasonic optical cable that works with Alpine units. I've just been collecting this stuff over the years. Distro blocks, fuse holders, a ton of power and speaker cable, etc.


----------



## tijuana_no

onebadmonte said:


> Regarding class, I think I would make for a run in the IASCA SQi Amateur. In USACI I sign up for the SQ Mod +. Will there be any SPL metering at this event?


I can bring my Term=Lab .


----------



## SouthSyde

tijuana_no said:


> I can bring my Term=Lab .


WHATTT you have a termlab this whole time and We been thinking of how we are going to buy it once we start holding competitions...


----------



## tijuana_no

SouthSyde said:


> WHATTT you have a termlab this whole time and We been thinking of how we are going to buy it once we start holding competitions...


YOU NEVER ASK!!!!! LOL 

.............................AND LIKE MY MOMMA USED TO SAY "EL QUE NO HABLA , DIOS NO LO OYE ".


----------



## SouthSyde

tijuana_no said:


> YOU NEVER ASK!!!!! LOL
> 
> .............................AND LIKE MY MOMMA USED TO SAY "EL QUE NO HABLA , DIOS NO LO OYE ".


Momma was very wise my friend...


----------



## tijuana_no

LOL ! 
Chad , you always seem to forget that I'am also known as a SPL competitor .
I am sure you seen my 150 dollar SPL trunk run , how you think I meature it .lol

150 dollar trunk SPL set up .pt.3 - YouTube


----------



## SouthSyde

tijuana_no said:


> LOL !
> Chad , you always seem to forget that I'am also known as a SPL competitor .
> I am sure you seen my 150 dollar SPL trunk run , how you think I meature it .lol
> 
> 150 dollar trunk SPL set up .pt.3 - YouTube


You are correct my friend!! That's why I said momma is wise.. If I never ask, how I would I ever know? LOL


----------



## go!tc

I'll be going to this event, and even trying out to compete with this car I just bought from my old man. Hopefully it's ready in time and it would be my first time competing.


----------



## onebadmonte

tijuana_no said:


> I can bring my Term=Lab .


Ha ha, cool. I was just messing around, trying to ruffle some SQ feathers.  Plus I don't think my suburban would meter anything worth while.


----------



## SouthSyde

ill hit like 98db


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> ill hit like 98db


DAMN!! You really gonna jam it that hard!?!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

SouthSyde said:


> ill hit like 98db


You NEVER jam that hard.. can your equipment even take it????


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

SoundJunkie said:


> DAMN!! You really gonna jam it that hard!?!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Curious to see what yours puts out.. my ears are still ringing from the last demo!


----------



## SoundJunkie

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Curious to see what yours puts out.. my ears are still ringing from the last demo!


Maybe 140......tops....on music. High 130's for sure.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SQ Audi

I am going to be coming...so guys (you know who you are) I see a Houston trip coming up very soon. I have nearly every part of my system worked out. I will see you guys soon. Let's debut the Audi at this show.


----------



## tijuana_no

SQ Audi said:


> I am going to be coming...so guys (you know who you are) I see a Houston trip coming up very soon. I have nearly every part of my system worked out. I will see you guys soon. Let's debut the Audi at this show.


Let me know when you come to Houston.


----------



## tijuana_no

GO!TC could have one of the loudest SQ cars if he decides to built for some SPL too.


----------



## SoundJunkie

I need more sub amp! 1200 watts isn't quite enough, subs are asking for more! Perfect for sq....for spl I could use 1800-2000.....and a new alternator! LOL

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

This will be fun, and it's not far. 


Damn auto correct


----------



## SQ Audi

Erik, so with something like the new Zapco Z series Mono amp!


----------



## SoundJunkie

SQ Audi said:


> Erik, so with something like the new Zapco Z series Mono amp!


Nah....Pewter C2K 9.0.....does 2kw and matches my other amps

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SQ Audi

gotcha.
btw, I won't be getting the AA amps. Tell your buddy to sell them...and thanks for the consideration.


----------



## SouthSyde

go!tc said:


> I'll be going to this event, and even trying out to compete with this car I just bought from my old man. Hopefully it's ready in time and it would be my first time competing.


Are you Ruperto Jr?  Welcome aboard!!


----------



## SouthSyde

anyone else commited??


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> anyone else commited??


To an asylum maybe!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

bump for exposure


----------



## ///Audience

Very Cool! I used to work at this shop back in 2008. Id love to make it down but yall had to pick the weekend of ACL


----------



## DeanE10

I will be there for sure!!


----------



## SouthSyde

DeanE10 said:


> I will be there for sure!!


Truck looks really good, hope to hear it soon.. HOws it sounding?


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

SouthSyde said:


> bump for exposure


Please don't expose!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

SQ Audi said:


> gotcha.
> btw, I won't be getting the AA amps. Tell your buddy to sell them...and thanks for the consideration.


He sold them


----------



## DeanE10

SouthSyde said:


> Truck looks really good, hope to hear it soon.. HOws it sounding?


Sounding good!!! Nick really came through for me. Not sure where I will score today but I am hoping for the high 70's or low 80's... This is my first contest so it will be awesome if I do really well


----------



## SouthSyde

OO Nick tuned it? Whre u competing?

Good luck!


----------



## narvarr

SouthSyde said:


> OO Nick tuned it? Whre u competing?
> 
> Good luck!


He's up here in Sherman with me and Mark Eldridge. Truck does sound amazing! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

Thats friggin awesome!! keep us posted!


----------



## narvarr

Dean's first show and plenty of hardware to take home!









Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

What class is dean in?

what were everyone's scores?


----------



## SoundJunkie

narvarr said:


> Dean's first show and plenty of hardware to take home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Congrats Dean!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

Dean, you da man!!!


----------



## narvarr

SouthSyde said:


> What class is dean in?
> 
> what were everyone's scores?


I scored a 78 and took first in ModStreet. Dean took 2 firsts' and a second. I'm sure he will chime in on what classes when he makes it home.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

narvarr said:


> I scored a 78 and took first in ModStreet. Dean took 2 firsts' and a second. I'm sure he will chime in on what classes when he makes it home.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Nice Navarr!!!


----------



## DeanE10

narvarr said:


> I scored a 78 and took first in ModStreet. Dean took 2 firsts' and a second. I'm sure he will chime in on what classes when he makes it home.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Quick update from today's MECA show:

1st Place - Street Install (77 of 100)
1st Place - SQ2 (70 of 100)
1st Place - Phat Install
2nd Place - RTA Freq Out (28 of 40)

Don't under estimate Navarr's truck... That stage is high and deep... small tweaks are all he needs according to Jeremy and Mark. It sounds good Navarr!!


----------



## DeanE10

SouthSyde said:


> What class is dean in?
> 
> what were everyone's scores?


Street SQ2 for me


----------



## SouthSyde

So Mark didnt compete?

Also, the big question is, did you guys eat the CATFISH?


----------



## DeanE10

SouthSyde said:


> So Mark didnt compete?
> 
> Also, the big question is, did you guys eat the CATFISH?


they fed us there so I wasn't hungry when I left... didn't feel like staying late since I had a 4 hour drive back home either.

Yes, Mark did compete. he took home many 1st place and even BOBS


----------



## SouthSyde

DeanE10 said:


> they fed us there so I wasn't hungry when I left... didn't feel like staying late since I had a 4 hour drive back home either.
> 
> Yes, Mark did compete. he took home many 1st place and even BOBS


Dean, driving that far you MUST eat the catfish.. LOL


----------



## DeanE10

SouthSyde said:


> Dean, driving that far you MUST eat the catfish.. LOL


It never came up I guess man...


----------



## SQ Audi

For the finals, you bet there will be a group going to get catfish...

oh and I saw my tweeter today...oooooo. So purty.

all will be revealed at Chris' Show!


----------



## DeanE10

SQ Audi said:


> For the finals, you bet there will be a group going to get catfish...
> 
> oh and I saw my tweeter today...oooooo. So purty.
> 
> all will be revealed at Chris' Show!


Nice! looking forward to seeing your new setup. I am not using any tweeters


----------



## SQ Audi

I could have gone that route with my current set, but it was strongly suggested to run the tweeters too. So I will most likely use the wideband for the center channel.


----------



## SouthSyde

The time is here, rebuild will start this weekend!!!! Hope it be good enough to be competitive with everyone.


----------



## oilman

Look at Chad blowing smoke up our ass's.


----------



## SoundJunkie

I am not letting him anywhere near my ass

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

SoundJunkie said:


> I am not letting him anywhere near my ass
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


he's a dentist not a proctologist so I completely understand that it's a complete opposite END of the spectrum.


----------



## SouthSyde

oilman said:


> Look at Chad blowing smoke up our ass's.


Only the truffff!! Everyone's sounds realllllly dang good, I have some catching up to do.


----------



## DeanE10

Better hurry up Chad!!! 
I am going to miss the Tulsa event but going to be at the tx/ok finals for sure..

I am going to miss IASCA finals too... Bad times at work right now and vacations have been denied but will be at any Saturday or Sunday shows that I don't have to drive more than 4 hours to/from


----------



## SouthSyde

DeanE10 said:


> Better hurry up Chad!!!
> I am going to miss the Tulsa event but going to be at the tx/ok finals for sure..
> 
> I am going to miss IASCA finals too... Bad times at work right now and vacations have been denied but will be at any Saturday or Sunday shows that I don't have to drive more than 4 hours to/from


No worries bro, just know that I will deliver!! I know your truck be sounding gooood right now!!! It will be some stiff competition, better bring your A game because me and my crew will!  And you can take that to the bank!


----------



## DeanE10

SouthSyde said:


> No worries bro, just know that I will deliver!! I know your truck be sounding gooood right now!!! It will be some stiff competition, better bring your A game because me and my crew will!  And you can take that to the bank!


What class(es) are you going to be running? I am sure I wont have to worry


----------



## SouthSyde

DeanE10 said:


> What class(es) are you going to be running? I am sure I wont have to worry


I dont even know what class LOL


----------



## DeanE10

SouthSyde said:


> I dont even know what class LOL


Well, you should be fine unless you plan to compete in SQ2 with me... Then your in trouble


----------



## SouthSyde

DeanE10 said:


> Well, you should be fine unless you plan to compete in SQ2 with me... Then your in trouble


1 seat for now......


----------



## onebadmonte

Whats the time frame for the event and what are the fees associated with competing?


----------



## DeanE10

Oct. 13th, Judging will be early as they want to be done before the game that starts @ 3PM


----------



## highly

I would be SO tempted to be there for this, but with MECA finals the SAME DAY... 

Chad, you have GOT to hear the tune I have on the car at the moment. It will change your _life_. Ask Joe - this thing is completely off the hook. If anyone can make it up to OK/TX state finals we'd be thrilled to have ya! If I have my way there might even be a major upset for the second year running... 

Like maybe... juuuust maybe... Mark may NOT be going home with SQ Best of Show?


----------



## SouthSyde

highly said:


> I would be SO tempted to be there for this, but with MECA finals the SAME DAY...
> 
> Chad, you have GOT to hear the tune I have on the car at the moment. It will change your _life_. Ask Joe - this thing is completely off the hook. If anyone can make it up to OK/TX state finals we'd be thrilled to have ya! If I have my way there might even be a major upset for the second year running...
> 
> Like maybe... juuuust maybe... Mark may NOT be going home with SQ Best of Show?


Todd, you are competing at Finals this year?? Or are you just spectating?

mMmMMmmmmM Tasty about the car, cannot wait for a chance to listen. When is the State finals? I may go hang out, my car is in pieces tho, no tunes yet. Changing up a couple of things.


----------



## highly

I'll be competing to defend my state title. OK, _maintain _my state title.  Saturday September 29th at Clutts Customs in Denison, TX. In October I'm flying out to Nashville to help tune the Team for the Big Day but I won't be competing myself. Too much work and too few shows this year to get my 40.


----------



## SouthSyde

highly said:


> I'll be competing to defend my state title. OK, _maintain _my state title.  Saturday September 29th at Clutts Customs in Denison, TX. In October I'm flying out to Nashville to help tune the Team for the Big Day but I won't be competing myself. Too much work and too few shows this year to get my 40.


Cool Todd, lets see how school goes, I may be able to make out to hang out with ya.

On a side note, I did pretty good on the DAT. Not as goooood as I wanted but still pretty good. Over achiever? maybe! But I did want to do a little better tho. But hey, it is what it is!

Lets say that out of everybody in the nation that took the exam, out of 100 I scored higher than 85 of them.  This includes all the IVY league schools as well. 

Now, I just need to make the Admissions fall in love with me.


----------



## highly

SouthSyde said:


> Cool Todd, lets see how school goes, I may be able to make out to hang out with ya.
> 
> On a side note, I did pretty good on the DAT. Not as goooood as I wanted but still pretty good. Over achiever? maybe! But I did want to do a little better tho. But hey, it is what it is!
> 
> Lets say that out of everybody in the nation that took the exam, out of 100 I scored higher than 85 of them.  This includes all the IVY league schools as well.
> 
> Now, I just need to make the Admissions fall in love with me.


I knew you'd get it done right! Congrats, man!
Really hope you can make it up for the event. It's sure to be a blast!

...and there's the catfish you love so much 

-T


----------



## narvarr

highly said:


> I'll be competing to defend my state title. OK, _maintain _my state title.  Saturday September 29th at Clutts Customs in Denison, TX. In October I'm flying out to Nashville to help tune the Team for the Big Day but I won't be competing myself. Too much work and too few shows this year to get my 40.


Hey Todd, don't you mean GAIN a new title? This is a joint state finals this year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## highly

The way I understand things with the new rules, you can only win the Title from your home state. There will be an OK and a TX champion for all entered classes. That is fair after all


----------



## narvarr

SouthSyde said:


> Cool Todd, lets see how school goes, I may be able to make out to hang out with ya.
> 
> On a side note, I did pretty good on the DAT. Not as goooood as I wanted but still pretty good. Over achiever? maybe! But I did want to do a little better tho. But hey, it is what it is!
> 
> Lets say that out of everybody in the nation that took the exam, out of 100 I scored higher than 85 of them.  This includes all the IVY league schools as well.
> 
> Now, I just need to make the Admissions fall in love with me.


Congratulations on your exam Chad! Now, grab Dean and come on up for state finals...and catfish. I forgot to mention the catfish joint to Dean but it was another "work all night and up all day" weekends for me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barracuda777

SouthSyde said:


> Food and drinks will be provided, as for the menu? We dont know yet, but most probably something grilled, or if its cold at that time, maybe a hot bowl of good ole Louisiana gumbo!
> 
> Either way, it will be some GOOOD TIMES, so dont miss out this one! Its going to be EPIC!
> 
> Any questions or comments or inputs feel free to ask!
> 
> So WHOSE IN?


Damned! i will missed this great Louisiana Gumbo........and for sure good time.. Nest time I really hope.

Have fun!


----------



## DeanE10

narvarr said:


> Congratulations on your exam Chad! Now, grab Dean and come on up for state finals...and catfish. I forgot to mention the catfish joint to Dean but it was another "work all night and up all day" weekends for me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


No worries man, I will be there as I wont have to take any time off from work


----------



## DeanE10

SouthSyde said:


> On a side note, I did pretty good on the DAT. Not as goooood as I wanted but still pretty good. Over achiever? maybe! But I did want to do a little better tho. But hey, it is what it is!
> 
> Now, I just need to make the Admissions fall in love with me.


Excellent news Chad! Glad to hear you did well!!


----------



## SouthSyde

narvarr said:


> Congratulations on your exam Chad! Now, grab Dean and come on up for state finals...and catfish. I forgot to mention the catfish joint to Dean but it was another "work all night and up all day" weekends for me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Thanks bud, i do see your passion about the hobby tho.. UP all night, on a 15 hr drink, red eyed, but still show up and compete..


----------



## DAT

Great job- Chad....


----------



## SQ Audi

Chad, we can all meet up at OK/TX state Finals. I am one of the judges. Congrats on the DAT...I am sure you will get admissions to make the final say so.

As for Todd's car...it is in a totally different class right now. This car is amazing! A must hear.

As for my car...some of my product will be making it's way into my greedy little mitts Thursday. So I hope you can make it.


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Audi said:


> Chad, we can all meet up at OK/TX state Finals. I am one of the judges. Congrats on the DAT...I am sure you will get admissions to make the final say so.
> 
> As for Todd's car...it is in a totally different class right now. This car is amazing! A must hear.
> 
> As for my car...some of my product will be making it's way into my greedy little mitts Thursday. So I hope you can make it.


Yayyyy! Get it done Joe!


----------



## SQ Audi

Coming to H-Town to get it done! I think Erik said he was going to help me. You said you might help me. So as soon as my amp gets here, I will get the trip planned. 

Head unit, speakers, and subs coming tomorrow. Amp I still have to buy.


----------



## SoundJunkie

SQ Audi said:


> Coming to H-Town to get it done! I think Erik said he was going to help me. You said you might help me. So as soon as my amp gets here, I will get the trip planned.
> 
> Head unit, speakers, and subs coming tomorrow. Amp I still have to buy.


We need to come up with a clear definition of help

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

SQ Audi said:


> Coming to H-Town to get it done! I think Erik said he was going to help me. You said you might help me. So as soon as my amp gets here, I will get the trip planned.
> 
> Head unit, speakers, and subs coming tomorrow. Amp I still have to buy.


If you need a shop, you're welcome to use mine. I have most anything you would need from a fab standpoint.


----------



## HALMTZ

this event-meeting sounds pretty good!! i hope can be there... i dont know if my friends and competitors of monterrey Mexico. wil be there but i think its possible....

hope to see old friends there...

somebody can tell me about a hotel very close of the event ?....thx 

hal


----------



## SouthSyde

HALMTZ said:


> this event-meeting sounds pretty good!! i hope can be there... i dont know if my friends and competitors of monterrey Mexico. wil be there but i think its possible....
> 
> hope to see old friends there...
> 
> somebody can tell me about a hotel very close of the event ?....thx
> 
> hal


You can stay with Ruperto!


----------



## tijuana_no

SouthSyde said:


> You can stay with Ruperto!


Mi casa es su casa


----------



## tijuana_no

SQ Audi said:


> Coming to H-Town to get it done! I think Erik said he was going to help me. You said you might help me. So as soon as my amp gets here, I will get the trip planned.
> 
> Head unit, speakers, and subs coming tomorrow. Amp I still have to buy.


you know I am up to land a hand to brother...............count on me .


----------



## SQ Audi

If we can get it done in a few days, wiring, and such, and have Chad do the FG'ing, we might be able to knock this out quickly. I am toying with the idea of a large sub IB too.


----------



## SoundJunkie

My truck is torn apart, again
Problems with the Rane power supply I am almost positive. Putring it on the bench tomorrow to test it. It keeps shutting off, no pattern, no rhyme or reason. 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SQ Audi

Sketoe had the same problem if memory serves me correctly


----------



## DeanE10

SoundJunkie said:


> My truck is torn apart, again
> Problems with the Rane power supply I am almost positive. Putring it on the bench tomorrow to test it. It keeps shutting off, no pattern, no rhyme or reason.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Ouch! Not a clipping problem is it?


----------



## DeanE10

SQ Audi said:


> Coming to H-Town to get it done! I think Erik said he was going to help me. You said you might help me. So as soon as my amp gets here, I will get the trip planned.
> 
> Head unit, speakers, and subs coming tomorrow. Amp I still have to buy.


Let me know when your going down there, will tag along for a H-Town mini meet


----------



## SoundJunkie

DeanE10 said:


> Ouch! Not a clipping problem is it?


Nope! It just shuts off whenever it feels like it, changes presets on its own also. Probably internal power supply issues.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAT

That SUCKS !

When the RANE works its Heaven, when its acting up its a royal PITA to figure out.

Good luck, having no TUNES sucks .


----------



## SoundJunkie

DAT said:


> That SUCKS !
> 
> When the RANE works its Heaven, when its acting up its a royal PITA to figure out.
> 
> Good luck, having no TUNES sucks .


No kidding! Listening to I heart radio on my phone...lol:banghead:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onebadmonte

SoundJunkie said:


> Nope! It just shuts off whenever it feels like it, changes presets on its own also. Probably internal power supply issues.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Sux to hear the Rane is giving you trouble. Your setup sounded phenomenal at Austin Heatwave. Hope it's something easy, because getting at the level you're at wasn't. Good luck.


----------



## SoundJunkie

onebadmonte said:


> Sux to hear the Rane is giving you trouble. Your setup sounded phenomenal at Austin Heatwave. Hope it's something easy, because getting at the level you're at wasn't. Good luck.


Thanks man! Me too

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SQ Audi

DeanE10 said:


> Let me know when your going down there, will tag along for a H-Town mini meet


Will do Dean.

Talked with Chad last night, and if he has time, he will shoot in and help in the build. I figure with all of us working at the same time, we should be able to tear down, deaden, run wires, and fabricate kicks in 2-3 days. I most likely will not be using the 8's I have, I think I will have an 18" FI IB in there instead.


----------



## DeanE10

SQ Audi said:


> Will do Dean.
> 
> Talked with Chad last night, and if he has time, he will shoot in and help in the build. I figure with all of us working at the same time, we should be able to tear down, deaden, run wires, and fabricate kicks in 2-3 days. I most likely will not be using the 8's I have, I think I will have an 18" FI IB in there instead.


indeed, it will be fun! I bet this build will happen at record speed with all of us in there doing something 

Wires and deadening I can have done in hours while you guys focus on the other stuff...

What 8's? I am looking for a set for my doors...


----------



## SoundJunkie

I think he has a pair of L8SE's

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10

SoundJunkie said:


> I think he has a pair of L8SE's
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


ok... So.... I NEED those


----------



## SQ Audi

Nope, no L8SE's anymore. I was going to run Focal 21V2 (x2) for subs, but got a great deal on an FI18IB and it is just too tempting to turn down.


----------



## DeanE10

so no leftover 8's ?


----------



## SQ Audi

none that I can sell. I don't have the Focals in my greedy little mitts right now.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

There's a 50/50 chance that I'll be able to make this.


----------



## quality_sound

So my Tundra is gone and I'm picking up a TDI Golf tomorrow. I'll try and make the show but I HIGHLY doubt there will be a system in the car.


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> So my Tundra is gone and I'm picking up a TDI Golf tomorrow. I'll try and make the show but I HIGHLY doubt there will be a system in the car.


I thought I was going to get to listen to some old school quartz love and a h800...


----------



## jsketoe

not sure if I can swing the 13th or not yet. But if I can, I will. I know it sounds crazy, but it depends on how much Indy costs me. LOL


----------



## matdotcom2000

I have started the build up of the fall guy again and he will be ready for the 13th!!!! woot!


----------



## SouthSyde

jsketoe said:


> not sure if I can swing the 13th or not yet. But if I can, I will. I know it sounds crazy, but it depends on how much Indy costs me. LOL


I hearddddd that man! Times are Tough!

I wished Finals wasnt so far, we'd be more motivated to compete and get points for finals... Hope next year they bring it back to south!

On a side note, we plan on hitting up the conway show this coming up year, all of our systems will finally be finished and ready to rock n roll!


----------



## highly

I simply cannot express how underwhelmed I am that this is on the same day as MECA Finals. I'd have made it a point to be there as would a few others I'm sure. Maybe next year we can see about better coordination on that front? This just sounds like a lot of fun, and I'm all about having more fun!


----------



## SouthSyde

highly said:


> I simply cannot express how underwhelmed I am that this is on the same day as MECA Finals. I'd have made it a point to be there as would a few others I'm sure. Maybe next year we can see about better coordination on that front? This just sounds like a lot of fun, and I'm all about having more fun!


Todd, fwiw, I tried to talk them out of it when it came up in conversation... But Chris and Nick are HUGE aggie fans, and this is thier big year to step it up, and that was the only weekend that they couldve done it.. hehe

Well, will try to have a diyma meet every year tho..


----------



## SQ Audi

SouthSyde said:


> Todd, fwiw, I tried to talk them out of it when it came up in conversation... But Chris and Nick are HUGE aggie fans, and this is thier big year to step it up, and that was the only weekend that they couldve done it.. hehe
> 
> Well, will try to have a diyma meet every year tho..


How about you guys heading to OKC for our GTG's? If we are willing to drive to College Station (6hrs) maybe you guys might be interested in returning the favor?

Just a thought.

@John Sketoe, dude, if you can make it, that would be awesome! It would be great to see you again!


----------



## oilman

If it wasn't for A&M, tu grads wouldn't have a place to work.


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Audi said:


> How about you guys heading to OKC for our GTG's? If we are willing to drive to College Station (6hrs) maybe you guys might be interested in returning the favor?
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> @John Sketoe, dude, if you can make it, that would be awesome! It would be great to see you again!


You know everything for me revolvs around school JOe... If I could drive to Sherman, whats another hour to the okc meet? IFFF its during a weekend that I am free with no studies or exams the coming Monday..


----------



## stereo_luver

I wish I could make this. I had a blast at the GTG in Houston. Great group of guys here.

Chuck


----------



## DeanE10

SQ Audi said:


> How about you guys heading to OKC for our GTG's? If we are willing to drive to College Station (6hrs) maybe you guys might be interested in returning the favor?
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> @John Sketoe, dude, if you can make it, that would be awesome! It would be great to see you again!


Joe - I am all for it, it just has to be on a Saturday for me...


----------



## DeanE10

I know this is off topic a bit but what is the rule for MECA and IASCA for having a sub in the center console of my truck? (Dodge Quad Cab)

Meaning, what class does it move me to?


----------



## highly

I am certain that if we coordinate with Anthony Aho of Aho Audio in Guthrie, OK (juuust north of OKC), he would be more than happy to allow the use of the expansive grass area near his shop. It's much cooler on the grass and he is always very accomodating of us with local G2Gs. Just a thought.

-T


----------



## highly

DeanE10 said:


> I know this is off topic a bit but what is the rule for MECA and IASCA for having a sub in the center console of my truck? (Dodge Quad Cab)
> 
> Meaning, what class does it move me to?


-1 for lazy question! 
MECA says Modified. I don't know about IASCA.


> "D) Except for in the dash, Subwoofer(s) may be mounted anywhere in the vehicle so long as they do not hinder operation of the vehicle."


----------



## snaimpally

I am planning to attend! Can someone please post the details - what time does it start, when does it end, etc.


----------



## B.high

Dang, I want to go but it's on the Same day as CCM 15 in Houston........


----------



## DeanE10

highly said:


> -1 for lazy question!
> MECA says Modified. I don't know about IASCA.


Thanks man, I know, I was being lazy last night


----------



## texas

oilman said:


> If it wasn't for A&M, tu grads wouldn't have a place to work.












Newsflash: you're in the big bad SEC now, so no need to keep your grudge against that team that kicked your ass 70% of the time. :laugh:



In all seriousness, I think I'll either be in Houston that weekend or Austin for ACL. I'd put my chances at ~10%.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Well October is shot for me. I have to pay my personal property taxes, get my physical, teeth cleaned, ...long story short I'm not about to whip out the credit card just for a car audio g2g.


----------



## SouthSyde

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Well October is shot for me. I have to pay my personal property taxes, get my physical, teeth cleaned, ...long story short I'm not about to whip out the credit card just for a car audio g2g.


You could make a one day trip..  If you change your mind we will be there...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

SouthSyde said:


> You could make a one day trip..  If you change your mind we will be there...


Umm that would be 15 hours of driving in one day. Plus nearly $200 in gas alone


----------



## SQ Audi

I won't have my system done by then. Looking like it will be done by Mid-November. But I am good with that.

I will still be there, although it falls just before I leave for 4 weeks of travel with the company.


----------



## SouthSyde

Gettin reallllll close!


----------



## oilman

SouthSyde said:


> Gettin reallllll close!


It's going to come down to the wire for me.


----------



## SouthSyde

What to cook... what to cook.. hmmmm burgers? gumbo? etoufee? any suggestions??


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> What to cook... what to cook.. hmmmm burgers? gumbo? etoufee? any suggestions??


Gumbo would be easiest! And yummy!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10

SouthSyde said:


> What to cook... what to cook.. hmmmm burgers? gumbo? etoufee? any suggestions??


Burgers and Gumbo would be AWESOME!


----------



## SouthSyde

How many is gonna be there anyways?


----------



## SQ Audi

Roll Call:

Joe Wallis - SQ Audi


----------



## SoundJunkie

SQ Audi said:


> Roll Call:
> 
> Joe Wallis - SQ Audi


Joe Wallis- SQ Audi
Erik Hansen- SoundJunkie (aka...kick yo ass)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

SoundJunkie said:


> Joe Wallis- SQ Audi
> Erik Hansen- SoundJunkie (aka...kick yo ass)
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Ricky Eaton- oilman


----------



## dmazyn

Joe Wallis- SQ Audi
Erik Hansen- SoundJunkie (aka...kick yo ass
Danny Mazyn - dmazyn


----------



## DeanE10

Joe Wallis- SQ Audi
Erik Hansen- SoundJunkie (aka...Wimpy Sounds)
Ricky Eaton- oilman 
Danny Mazyn - dmazyn 
Dean Elzey - DeanE10


----------



## DeanE10

SQ Audi said:


> Roll Call:
> 
> Joe Wallis - SQ Audi


Nice meeting you this weekend Joe!!

@Chad - YES, I DID have the catfish via Joe


----------



## SouthSyde

how was the event? who were big winners?


----------



## SoundJunkie

DeanE10 said:


> Joe Wallis- SQ Audi
> Erik Hansen- SoundJunkie (aka...Wimpy Sounds)
> Ricky Eaton- oilman
> Danny Mazyn - dmazyn
> Dean Elzey - DeanE10


Dean Elzey- Sleazy Dean.... messin with my mojo!



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

Congratulations Todd!!!! Wowww, just wowwwwwww wished I was there!!!!

Dean - how was the catfish??? Was it all like I advertised?


----------



## oilman

DeanE10 said:


> Joe Wallis- SQ Audi
> Erik Hansen- SoundJunkie (aka...Wimpy Sounds)
> Ricky Eaton- oilman
> Danny Mazyn - dmazyn
> Dean Elzey - DeanE10


I thought we had a lot more from Houston. At Erik's house that day there were at least 10 plus cars.


----------



## SoundJunkie

oilman said:


> I thought we had a lot more from Houston. At Erik's house that day there were at least 10 plus cars.


Because I am special!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10

SouthSyde said:


> how was the event? who were big winners?


Same as usual for the area.. 
Me for SQ2
Navarr for Mod SQ
Mark Eldridge Extreme SQ
And some other dude, kinda new I think... Todd Luliak 

We all killed it !



SoundJunkie said:


> Dean Elzey- Sleazy Dean.... messin with my mojo!


Can't let you fly all solo and cool like that man 



SouthSyde said:


> Dean - how was the catfish??? Was it all like I advertised?


Was fantastic, but a few places here in Austin I like more... It was good though, very good!


----------



## narvarr

It rained ALL DAY, but we still had fun.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

Dean, no place in Austin has catfish THAT fresh. Remember, you are not eating the batter or the sauce, you are enjoying the quality of the fish.


----------



## SouthSyde

Navarr - thanks for the pic homie... I see todd with a BIG OLE smile on his face hehe


----------



## narvarr

SouthSyde said:


> Navarr - thanks for the pic homie... I see todd with a BIG OLE smile on his face hehe


Todd is always smiling when he competes against Mark.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

narvarr said:


> Todd is always smiling when he competes against Mark.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


YOu ready for finals?  Gotta rep the south man!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

SQ Audi said:


> Roll Call:
> 
> Joe Wallis - SQ Audi


I'm in!

Brian Garrett - Got-Four-Eights (got no eights now)


----------



## narvarr

SouthSyde said:


> YOu ready for finals?  Gotta rep the south man!


If I can keep my ears from stopping up half way through a tuning session I should be ready. LOL. After implementing some of Todd's suggestions, it sounds better now then it did Saturday.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## narvarr

Hey Dean check out the MECA home page. You made the top 10 SQ2 score list!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10

narvarr said:


> Hey Dean check out the MECA home page. You made the top 10 SQ2 score list!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


aahh.. I found it there on the side... Very nice!! Not bad for the first year competing EVER


----------



## highly

narvarr said:


> If I can keep my ears from stopping up half way through a tuning session I should be ready. LOL. After implementing some of Todd's suggestions, it sounds better now then it did Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


You heading to Nashville, Narvarr? If you are I'll see you there, mang! Definitely get into as many cars out there as you can. I'm certain there will be quite a few that make an impression.

And it's easy to smile when you are competing with Mark... while not simultaneously competing AGAINST him. LOL. We can both take places in our respective classes and compete with each other for the pride of best score. That really is the best place to be because no matter who does better we aren't taking anything away from the other. Then it's just FUN! And believe me... having a daily driven car built to ModEx, competing in Extreme, and outscoring THE MASTER is a LOT of fun! 

Congrats to everyone that made it out to the show. It was a great time in spite of the rain. When's Jeremy's next show in October?


----------



## narvarr

highly said:


> You heading to Nashville, Narvarr? If you are I'll see you there, mang! Definitely get into as many cars out there as you can. I'm certain there will be quite a few that make an impression.
> 
> And it's easy to smile when you are competing with Mark... while not simultaneously competing AGAINST him. LOL. We can both take places in our respective classes and compete with each other for the pride of best score. That really is the best place to be because no matter who does better we aren't taking anything away from the other. Then it's just FUN! And believe me... having a daily driven car built to ModEx, competing in Extreme, and outscoring THE MASTER is a LOT of fun!
> 
> Congrats to everyone that made it out to the show. It was a great time in spite of the rain. When's Jeremy's next show in October?


Won't be going to finals this year due to work and finances. Have to work that Saturday night. Will be there next year though...in modified class probably. (sneak peak as to what's going in on rebuild...









Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

Update: 

It will start around noon, we will be there earlier however... 

Either Chris Pate or Nick Wingate will be judging and points will go towards next season.

Looks like the menu is going to be beer brats with grilled onions and some potatoe salad... Feeling kinda under the weather so dont think Ill be able to make gumbo, but I will still make sure all my bruthas are fed!! There will be soft drinks and some beer, drink with caution! 

Hope to see everyone there for some good times!!!

713-401-8146 here is my number if anyone needs directions or anyting.. give me a call or a text!


----------



## SoundJunkie

IASCA score sheets and rules! It's going to be very casual and fun! Role call was left behind.....time to resurrect so we know how much food to bring!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10

SoundJunkie said:


> IASCA score sheets and rules! It's going to be very casual and fun! Role call was left behind.....time to resurrect so we know how much food to bring!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Me +1


----------



## SoundJunkie

DeanE10 said:


> Me +1


You eat too much... you can't come!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10

SoundJunkie said:


> You eat too much... you can't come!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


LOL! Sorry Erik... Gotta feed the fat


----------



## ItalynStylion

Still not sure if I can come yet. However, if I do....does Chris have room in his shop for us to setup a home audio reference system? I'm finishing up a nice set of line arrays (hoping to have them done by Saturday) and I'd be willing to bring them if there's a decent spot to set them up for listening.


----------



## tijuana_no

ItalynStylion said:


> Still not sure if I can come yet. However, if I do....does Chris have room in his shop for us to setup a home audio reference system? I'm finishing up a nice set of line arrays (hoping to have them done by Saturday) and I'd be willing to bring them if there's a decent spot to set them up for listening.


no need too bring a home reference system , next door to Chris you will find some very nice home systems .


----------



## SouthSyde

tijuana_no said:


> no need too bring a home reference system , next door to Chris you will find some very nice home systems .


Steven wanted to showcase HIS reference speakers that he builds.


----------



## ItalynStylion

SouthSyde said:


> Steven wanted to showcase HIS reference speakers that he builds.


Yes, but only if y'all think it would add something to the event. I know that we do a bunch of listening in the car so it's always refreshing to get a listen on those same tracks in the house.


tijuana_no said:


> no need too bring a home reference system , next door to Chris you will find some very nice home systems .


I do recall. However, last time I was there (2 years ago?) a couple of us DID go over there and the guys running the place were jerks to us.


----------



## DeanE10

ItalynStylion said:


> Yes, but only if y'all think it would add something to the event. I know that we do a bunch of listening in the car so it's always refreshing to get a listen on those same tracks in the house.


Would be a huge value add to me... I have only spent the money in a car/truck and never the house as I am the only one in the family who cares about the Quality of Sound.


----------



## SoundJunkie

ItalynStylion said:


> Yes, but only if y'all think it would add something to the event. I know that we do a bunch of listening in the car so it's always refreshing to get a listen on those same tracks in the house.
> 
> I do recall. However, last time I was there (2 years ago?) a couple of us DID go over there and the guys running the place were jerks to us.


Yep! They were dicks indeed!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10

narvarr said:


> Won't be going to finals this year due to work and finances. Have to work that Saturday night. Will be there next year though...in modified class probably. (sneak peak as to what's going in on rebuild...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Looking forward to this one Navar!!! Let me know if you want some help


----------



## narvarr

DeanE10 said:


> Looking forward to this one Navar!!! Let me know if you want some help


Thanks Dean. Wish I could make is to this one but since I'll be sidelined this weekend, might as well start tearing it down this week. At least I have my headphones for tunes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie

So for those interested in having your cars/trucks judged please be there early on Saturday. Looking at a 9:30 AM start time! Looking forward to it!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

SoundJunkie said:


> So for those interested in having your cars/trucks judged please be there early on Saturday. Looking at a 9:30 AM start time! Looking forward to it!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Damn, I feel it now.


----------



## snaimpally

Joe Wallis- SQ Audi
Erik Hansen- SoundJunkie (aka...Wimpy Sounds)
Ricky Eaton- oilman 
Danny Mazyn - dmazyn 
Dean Elzey - DeanE10
Shiv Naimpally - snaimpally


I'll try to be there for 10:00 AM.


----------



## SoundJunkie

snaimpally said:


> Joe Wallis- SQ Audi
> Erik Hansen- SoundJunkie (aka...Wimpy Sounds)
> Ricky Eaton- oilman
> Danny Mazyn - dmazyn
> Dean Elzey - DeanE10
> Shiv Naimpally - snaimpally
> 
> 
> I'll try to be there for 10:00 AM.


I know that there are more than 6 peeps coming! Trying to get a head count for food and beverage! 

ROLL CALL!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GLN305

Looks like it's off for me. Unfortunately I am moving this weekend, so I am sorta occupied LOL


----------



## snaimpally

SoundJunkie said:


> I know that there are more than 6 peeps coming! Trying to get a head count for food and beverage!
> 
> ROLL CALL!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Also, FYI, I'm a vegetarian. However, don't worry about me. I plan to bring something to eat.


----------



## snaimpally

GLN305 said:


> Looks like it's off for me. Unfortunately I am moving this weekend, so I am sorta occupied LOL


Though Glenn is unable to make it, my car will serve as an example of his installation and fabrication skills and his tuning skills. He spent several hours in two different sessions tuning my car and it sounds pretty darn good.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

I will aim for 9:30! Is the judging starting that early? This thread grew so big I haven't read the whole thing yet.. not sure how the classes are going to work etc.. Can't wait to check out everyone's equipment!!!..... dangit.. I really just said that.....


----------



## dmazyn

Can you still compete if you do not have a fuse 18 inches from the battery? I have a fused distro block and amp fuses just have not had the time to get the fuse up front.

If not then will just check out all the systems.


----------



## SQ Audi

I think there is a sound only section of IASCA, but I am not sure. I will be there without my car (blown valve cover gasket) so I will be in a big 2003 Ford F150 4x4 King Ranch Crew Cab...gas mileage is going to suck. <smh>


----------



## SouthSyde

dang joe!!!!! ouch!

still be good times tho..


----------



## SQ Audi

Yea, I am looking forward to it.


----------



## tijuana_no

SQ Audi said:


> I think there is a sound only section of IASCA, but I am not sure. I will be there without my car (blown valve cover gasket) so I will be in a big 2003 Ford F150 4x4 King Ranch Crew Cab...gas mileage is going to suck. <smh>


It will be cheaper to fix the head gasket than drive that gas gusher.


----------



## onebadmonte

I'll be there at noon. Sorry can't make it earlier. Hope I can still play.


----------



## SouthSyde

Will be there at 9:30 am!


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> Will be there at 9:30 am!


Ditto!! Caravan!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speakerpimp

Can't get out there till noon but count me in...


----------



## SouthSyde

See everyone there!!


----------



## SoundJunkie

Great turnout today! I had a blast, lots of cars, good food and good friends! Special thanks to Chris Pate and Nick Wingate. A few guys drove a loooong way....good to see you again Joe

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmazyn

Great meet some really nice cars and people as well.


Thanks all who put this together.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

This was better than the heatwave in Houston. Had a great time and got to meet some great ppl. Thx to everyone who put this on!


----------



## SouthSyde

Yupz yall said it all, had a wonderful time and got to meet some cool ass peeps!! It was a pretty good turnout, I think next time we could make it better tho.. Few people couldnt come because of MECA Finals. None the less there was 15 entries!!! 

Thanks to Chris Pate for having us and offering the free competittion...

Thanks to Nick Wingate who drove all the way from Orange to judge the event!!

Here are the IASCA results for the 10/13/2012 At Mobile Toys Inc in College Station:

*ISQC Rookie*

1. Brian Garret
2. Shiv Naimpally
3. Danny Mazyn
4. Hugo Ramos
5. Ethan Hibbeler

*ISQC Amateur*

1. Dean Elzey

*ISQC Pro*

1. Nene
2. Mike Johnson

*ISQC Pro/am*

1. Erik Hansen
2. Rick Paul

*ISQC Expert Solo*

1. Chris Pate

*IQC Amatueur*

1. Dean Elzey

*IQC Pro*

1. Nene
2. Mike Johnson

*IQC Expert Solo*

1. Chris Pate


Congratulations to all those who competed!!!!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

Did we manage to get any good pics this time around??? I think most of mine ended up being of Chris's Civic.. lol


----------



## SouthSyde

Here are the pics:


----------



## SouthSyde




----------



## SouthSyde




----------



## SouthSyde




----------



## SouthSyde

Some sneak peak of the new Illusion Audio stuff!









































































These drivers are built like TANKS!!!! Very high quality stuff here!


----------



## SouthSyde

There were a few cars that trunk was not opened so I did not take any pics.. SORRY!!!


----------



## DeanE10

Was fabulousness !!!!

Thanks to Chad, Nick and Chris!!


----------



## xxlrg

Learned alot today. Good to meet some people and listen to nice systems. I appreciate all the hospitality.


----------



## oilman

Thanks Chris, Nick and Chad hope to do it again soon. Looking forward to getting into the IASAC mix next time.


----------



## DeanE10

Was a really awesome event!! Thanks again Chad for hooking us up with lunch. And Joe for driving in 5.5 hours to hang out with us.


----------



## SouthSyde

Cant wait till Chris do some Meca events as well... We all will be seeing each other 5-6 times a year!!


----------



## tijuana_no

It was great to see some good friends and listen to some cars .
Erick's car has come a long way "nice work".
Nene's truck a good example of how to built a SQ car .


----------



## SoundJunkie

tijuana_no said:


> It was great to see some good friends and listen to some cars .
> Erick's car has come a long way "nice work".
> Nene's truck a good example of how to built a SQ car .


Thanks Ruperto! Lot's of work and thought have gone into it. Little bit of tweaking left to do but it's just about as good as it's going to get!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

SoundJunkie said:


> Thanks Ruperto! Lot's of work and thought have gone into it. Little bit of tweaking left to do but it's just about as good as it's going to get!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Trust me, I know all the hard work you put in... Many nights of sleeping in the dog house too... Every free minute is spent working on the car! But in the end it alllllll paid off!


----------



## HemiSam

Great stuff!

HS


----------



## SouthSyde

HemiSam said:


> Great stuff!
> 
> HS


Were you there?


----------



## SouthSyde

xxlrg said:


> Learned alot today. Good to meet some people and listen to nice systems. I appreciate all the hospitality.


Come out and hang out next time..


----------



## HemiSam

SouthSyde said:


> Were you there?


I was not. I was checking out the pics in the thread. Also, and sorry for this, I need 5 posts before I can toss out my own thread so I'm being a bit liberal with mine today 

HS


----------



## SouthSyde

HemiSam said:


> I was not. I was checking out the pics in the thread. Also, and sorry for this, I need 5 posts before I can toss out my own thread so I'm being a bit liberal with mine today
> 
> HS


OOO LOL, yea man, come out next time.. some quality cars with quality equipment... dang, wished I took more pictures of a few cars that I missed. Hugo's suburban for one, nick loved his subbass. another brown car too and few others, at that time had a few beers in me LOL


----------



## HemiSam

SouthSyde said:


> OOO LOL, yea man, come out next time.. some quality cars with quality equipment... dang, wished I took more pictures of a few cars that I missed. Hugo's suburban for one, nick loved his subbass. another brown car too and few others, at that time had a few beers in me LOL


Outstanding. I'll have more time for stuff like this once the Texas Mile is behind me. Too much time on the performance side but it's what's been scratching my itch the last three years.

HS


----------



## tijuana_no

SouthSyde said:


> OOO LOL, yea man, come out next time.. some quality cars with quality equipment... dang, wished I took more pictures of a few cars that I missed. Hugo's suburban for one, nick loved his subbass. another brown car too and few others, at that time had a few beers in me LOL


Chad ,
nice pics. but you suck at Photoshop , you make me look fat and need to do the redo the Photoshop.lol


----------



## SouthSyde

tijuana_no said:


> Chad ,
> nice pics. but you suck at Photoshop , you make me look fat and need to do the redo the Photoshop.lol


Thanks bro!! Remember the camera adds 10 lbs!! So dont even worry about it...

Wished I took a group pic tho... 

Lucky I love his hobby, it was a lil tiring, cooking, demoing, eating, drinking, listening to cars, drinking, drinking, then more listening LOL

wait, I dont feel bad for mysef at all!


----------



## quality_sound

Man, I never get tired of the 7990. Good god that thing is pretty.


----------



## SouthSyde

quality_sound said:


> Man, I never get tired of the 7990. Good god that thing is pretty.


Two cars had the alpine in their car. I didnt get to take pics of the other tho, dunno how I forgot!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

Ive always wanted that alpine...

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onebadmonte

It was a fun get together. Well worth the drive. Bar none, best hospitality. Thanks to all involved to make it happen. Looking forward to seeing everyone at the next event.


----------



## SouthSyde

onebadmonte said:


> It was a fun get together. Well worth the drive. Bar none, best hospitality. Thanks to all involved to make it happen. Looking forward to seeing everyone at the next event.


Thats what we call southern hospitality my friend!!


----------



## xxlrg

SouthSyde said:


> Come out and hang out next time..


I will definitely come out again.


----------



## snaimpally

Very nice GTG. Enjoyed meeting everyone and listening to some excellent SQ cars. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## speakerpimp

Man, what a great time and awesome people and cars. Sorry I had a bunch of junk in my hatch and didn't show it, I really wasn't expecting to compete, just wanted to come be a part of all the fun!!

My day actually started in Houston at the Gillman Subaru Big Event with Dave Mirra and Bucky Lasek at 7 am and then off to College Station here are some shots from the whole day...


Big Event


























































IASCA-Mobile Toys


----------



## SouthSyde

speakerpimp said:


> Man, what a great time and awesome people and cars. Sorry I had a bunch of junk in my hatch and didn't show it, I really wasn't expecting to compete, just wanted to come be a part of all the fun!!
> 
> My day actually started in Houston at the Gillman Subaru Big Event with Dave Mirra and Bucky Lasek at 7 am and then off to College Station here are some shots from the whole day...
> 
> 
> Big Event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IASCA-Mobile Toys



Thanks for the added pics... Which event were you at in Houston? I live in Houston and didnt knwo about it LOL

And, what is your name? Just trying to put a name to a screen name.


----------



## speakerpimp

There were a few shows in Houston on Saturday. Battle Drag was going on at gulf greyhound, but the one I went to was the Big Event 4 hosted by Gillman Subaru. Always a great show, and they open up the bay for a shop day too.

My name is Rick and I was in the silver WRX. Didn't have my trunk open so I guess it would only be fair to show what's inside...














I will post a build log very soon.


----------



## SQ Audi

Rick, 

Awesome to place the face with the name I have known for quite some time. Very nice to meet you. As for the GTG, well it was a roaring success, although I will NOT be driving my dad's truck ever again there. I paid nearly 200 bucks in gas when it was all said and done. The cars I listened to were outstanding. Two biggest cars that made an impression on me were SoundJunkie's (Erik) FJ: By far the best car I have heard at >120 db. That truck freaking rocks with a solid image, and deep very wide stage! It impressed me. The other vehicle that impressed me was the Blue Tahoe (owner is in Afganistan). Rick posted a picture of it with the 4 subs in the back. Very nice stage, with a signature Focal sound. Very crisp highs and detailed voice/midrange. Stage was deep, seemingly like it was coming from the hood about 6" in front of the windshield. The midbass was good, but not nearly as good as the FJ. That thing is a beast!

Overall, it was awesome seeing old friends, meeting new ones, enjoying some good food grilled up by SouthSyde (Chad), and enjoying a get together that is all about sound.

Thanks to the Host of the Show, Chris Pate of Mobile Toys Inc., and a special thanks to Nick Wingate for judging the show. Excellent collaboration between these guys and DIYMA community.

--Joe


oh yea, did I mention that the "underrated" OU Sooners absolutely shutdown UT's offense and blew through their defense too? Well..they did  OU 63 / UT 21


----------



## DAT

Kick ass Installs, any more pics?


----------



## SouthSyde

DAT said:


> Kick ass Installs, any more pics?


Unfortunately, took pictures wasnt the priority anymore after a few beers LOL But yea some great cars with greatt equipment bud.. 

You should come down sometimes!


----------



## SouthSyde

SQ Audi said:


> Rick,
> 
> Awesome to place the face with the name I have known for quite some time. Very nice to meet you. As for the GTG, well it was a roaring success, although I will NOT be driving my dad's truck ever again there. I paid nearly 200 bucks in gas when it was all said and done. The cars I listened to were outstanding. Two biggest cars that made an impression on me were SoundJunkie's (Erik) FJ: By far the best car I have heard at >120 db. That truck freaking rocks with a solid image, and deep very wide stage! It impressed me. The other vehicle that impressed me was the Blue Tahoe (owner is in Afganistan). Rick posted a picture of it with the 4 subs in the back. Very nice stage, with a signature Focal sound. Very crisp highs and detailed voice/midrange. Stage was deep, seemingly like it was coming from the hood about 6" in front of the windshield. The midbass was good, but not nearly as good as the FJ. That thing is a beast!
> 
> Overall, it was awesome seeing old friends, meeting new ones, enjoying some good food grilled up by SouthSyde (Chad), and enjoying a get together that is all about sound.
> 
> Thanks to the Host of the Show, Chris Pate of Mobile Toys Inc., and a special thanks to Nick Wingate for judging the show. Excellent collaboration between these guys and DIYMA community.
> 
> --Joe
> 
> 
> oh yea, did I mention that the "underrated" OU Sooners absolutely shutdown UT's offense and blew through their defense too? Well..they did  OU 63 / UT 21


Hopefully next time your car will be done, and you can jump in the mix too Joe!


----------



## SouthSyde

speakerpimp said:


> There were a few shows in Houston on Saturday. Battle Drag was going on at gulf greyhound, but the one I went to was the Big Event 4 hosted by Gillman Subaru. Always a great show, and they open up the bay for a shop day too.
> 
> My name is Rick and I was in the silver WRX. Didn't have my trunk open so I guess it would only be fair to show what's inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post a build log very soon.


Damn you kept that hiding?? That looks niceee man! Maybe next time Can see and hear it!


----------



## DAT

SouthSyde said:


> Unfortunately, took pictures wasnt the priority anymore after a few beers LOL But yea some great cars with greatt equipment bud..
> 
> You should come down sometimes!


I will !


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

I'm looking forward to the next one. Got some great advice on improvements etc for my setup.


----------



## speakerpimp

I would like to put a G2G at the new shop I work at, it could be any night of the week or maybe an early Sunday morning. It's down 45 South 'round Clear Lake area. Now taking votes for day and time...


----------



## xxlrg

Noob here. What is G2G?


----------



## SouthSyde

xxlrg said:


> Noob here. What is G2G?


g2g = get together


----------



## SouthSyde

speakerpimp said:


> I would like to put a G2G at the new shop I work at, it could be any night of the week or maybe an early Sunday morning. It's down 45 South 'round Clear Lake area. Now taking votes for day and time...


Where is the shop at? I grew up down the dirty south, hence the name southsyde! LOL


----------



## xxlrg

SouthSyde said:


> g2g = get together


Ohhhh.... lol. I got it. Thanks


----------



## speakerpimp

Car Tunes-2220 Gulf Freeway in between 96 and 646 on the inbound side.

I have an o-scope, true rta, and term-lab for anybody that doesn't normally have access to these, and would like to do some testing/tweeking.

I might even be able to arrange some punch and pie...


----------



## DeanE10

speakerpimp said:


> Car Tunes-2220 Gulf Freeway in between 96 and 646 on the inbound side.
> 
> I have an o-scope, true rta, and term-lab for anybody that doesn't normally have access to these, and would like to do some testing/tweeking.
> 
> I might even be able to arrange some punch and pie...


Am I safe to assume this is in Houston?


----------



## SoundJunkie

DeanE10 said:


> Am I safe to assume this is in Houston?


Yes you are! Down South.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

So who is who? I met some of you but now that we are back to diyma land I have no idea who is who lol.. I had the Blue regular cab dodge... and the chick I kept trying to auction off for more audio stuffs...


----------



## SouthSyde

Got-Four-Eights said:


> So who is who? I met some of you but now that we are back to diyma land I have no idea who is who lol.. I had the Blue regular cab dodge... and the chick I kept trying to auction off for more audio stuffs...


Im SouthSyde, the only asian there.... I didnt know you were auctioning her off, I wouldve bid!!!


----------



## SoundJunkie

I am SoundJunkie... tallish anglo saxon with the funny hat on. I bid $5more for sis...lol)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10

Dean here with the Red Dodge Quad Cab


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

SouthSyde said:


> Im SouthSyde, the only asian there.... I didnt know you were auctioning her off, I wouldve bid!!!


You didn't see the price tags that kept hitting her? At one point she was down to $50!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

SoundJunkie said:


> I am SoundJunkie... tallish anglo saxon with the funny hat on. I bid $5more for sis...lol)
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


HAHAHAH I know you would!


----------



## xxlrg

speakerpimp said:


> Car Tunes-2220 Gulf Freeway in between 96 and 646 on the inbound side.
> 
> I have an o-scope, true rta, and term-lab for anybody that doesn't normally have access to these, and would like to do some testing/tweeking.
> 
> I might even be able to arrange some punch and pie...


I'd be down for the drive. Interested how I could improve my sound with a RTA.


----------



## speakerpimp

I was the tall guy with the Subaru that showed up late. There wasn't much parking available so my car was tucked in the back row.

xxlg, the scope and the rta is more for setting up your system if you haven't dialed everything in yet or hunting down anomalies. The term-lab will just let you know how loud the bass is for SQ+ type cars... just for those who may like to use them, I though I'd share mine for a day.

So far I'm thinking Oct 28 (Texan's bye week) early Sunday morning...


----------



## DeanE10

speakerpimp said:


> I was the tall guy with the Subaru that showed up late. There wasn't much parking available so my car was tucked in the back row.
> 
> xxlg, the scope and the rta is more for setting up your system if you haven't dialed everything in yet or hunting down anomalies. The term-lab will just let you know how loud the bass is for SQ+ type cars... just for those who may like to use them, I though I'd share mine for a day.
> 
> So far I'm thinking Oct 28 (Texan's bye week) early Sunday morning...


What is the address? Let me see if I can plan on coming down for this one...


----------



## SoundJunkie

DeanE10 said:


> What is the address? Let me see if I can plan on coming down for this one...


Look back at post #295

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10

hhmm... 4 hour drive isn't too bad... Who all is going?


----------



## onebadmonte

Hugo here, drove the white suburban with the warhorse on a 4 alternator setup. Great meeting you all.


----------



## SQ Audi

Hugo, your 'Burb was insane!


----------



## xxlrg

speakerpimp said:


> I was the tall guy with the Subaru that showed up late. There wasn't much parking available so my car was tucked in the back row.
> 
> xxlg, the scope and the rta is more for setting up your system if you haven't dialed everything in yet or hunting down anomalies. The term-lab will just let you know how loud the bass is for SQ+ type cars... just for those who may like to use them, I though I'd share mine for a day.
> 
> So far I'm thinking Oct 28 (Texan's bye week) early Sunday morning...



Well if Im not mistaken the RTA would help me locate any peaks or dips in the FR that I cant dial in by ear. Maybe Im wrong though?


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

onebadmonte said:


> Hugo here, drove the white suburban with the warhorse on a 4 alternator setup. Great meeting you all.


Very nice.. that amp was HUUUGE..


----------



## speakerpimp

xxlrg said:


> Well if Im not mistaken the RTA would help me locate any peaks or dips in the FR that I cant dial in by ear. Maybe Im wrong though?



Yeah the rta can help with all kinds of things(this one goes to 1/12th octave) ,and I'm thinking about adding some more software to the mix, we'll see what my paycheck looks like.


----------

